# Moving another budgie but not fully tamed



## Maroi (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, so I've had a budgie for about 3 weeks now and he's used to my hand as treats but he isn't fully tamed just yet. Is it okay for me to put him in the same room as my other budgie yet? They will still be separate but since I spend more time in this room I was thinking it would be easier for me. Or is it still best to just still keep them separate until I fully tame my new budgie? My 1st budgie is fully tamed so I was hoping he'd be a good influence. Either way please let me know if keeping them in the same room or separate rooms works best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You should keep your budgies apart until quarantine is over, 4-6 weeks, so it's too soon to put them together.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Therm. After a few more weeks of Quarantine time, you can put their cages near each other and still work separately on the taming..


----------



## Maroi (Sep 15, 2015)

Sounds like a plan, thank you two very much!


----------

